# Man plays video games



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Terry Garrett is a 23-year-old mechanical engineering student and a gamer who can play through the PlayStation game "Oddworld: Abe’s Exoddus" near flawlessly. Playing through a game near flawlessly is no easy task for any gamer. But consider this: Garrett is totally blind...

http://ingame.msnbc.msn.com/_news/2011/02/23/6118316-blind-man-plays-video-game-flawlessly


Humbling sir, very humbling. I cant imagine having that kind of patience, and I can see fine :rofl:


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Wow! :clap: That is impressive!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

mechman said:


> Wow! :clap: That is impressive!


No kidding! Thats truly amazing :T


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

That's impressive.


----------



## wachu (Mar 2, 2011)

wow! epic


----------



## gorb (Sep 5, 2010)

That is amazing. It's cool that he is able to play and enjoy video games while blind - I certainly wouldn't be able to do it.


----------



## longhorn (Apr 19, 2012)

very impressive.


----------

